# cummins



## six4powerstroke (Aug 26, 2010)

Im wanting to see what type of plows and other equipment is everyone running on there dodge diesels?


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Fisher 9.6 Extreme V and SaltDogg on a 3500 and Fisher XLS and 4.5 yard Equifab on a 5500


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Your a ******.


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a Hiniker 8 1/2' poly-V on a 2002 2500 Ram. I do have Timbrens on the front, too.

kevlars

Oh, BTW, abbe, who is the ******???


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

abbe;1280350 said:


> Your a ******.


Look who's talking. You're driving a Ford and used the wrong form of the word "you're".

I have a Boss 9'2" V Plow on mine. Anything smaller would be wasting your time, as you can push whatever you want with it.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

JDiepstra;1280401 said:


> Look who's talking. You're driving a Ford and used the wrong form of the word "you're".
> 
> I have a Boss 9'2" V Plow on mine. Anything smaller would be wasting your time, as you can push whatever you want with it.


LMAO :laughing:

Meyer C8.5 classic mount with an E60


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

8ft Fisher Xblade on 2004 Dodge 3500 srw


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

If you simply looked at the last page of posts in the dodge section you could have found this info. But then again you are asking about a dodge so there is your first mistake.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

JDiepstra;1280401 said:


> Look who's talking. You're driving a Ford and used the wrong form of the word "you're".
> 
> I have a Boss 9'2" V Plow on mine. Anything smaller would be wasting your time, as you can push whatever you want with it.


Abbeee es knot a retarred. Stop pikking oh him :laughing:


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

fordpsd;1280465 said:


> If you simply looked at the last page of posts in the dodge section you could have found this info. But then again you are asking about a dodge so there is your first mistake.


WOW trying to flame post much. Seems like he has enough of the FORD issues with the Powerstroke and is cumming over a bulletproof engine


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

powerjoke hahahahahah those are funny motors. i have a 7'6" and an 8'......... why? because i plan on getting something else for the smaller one eventually..... ramcharger?


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

randomb0b123;1280571 said:


> powerjoke hahahahahah those are funny motors. i have a 7'6" and an 8'......... why? because i plan on getting something else for the smaller one eventually..... ramcharger?


Dont knock on the power stroke they do alright I own both and the Cummins hands down is more power but its also noisy as **** :laughing:


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

you know i have noticed that mine shakes the truck and i have no carpet, no headliner, no interior at all really.... ya its pretty loud.... at least you have one of the better powerjokes built before 2003


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah, the VP44 Cummins are about as loud as they get. But, I sure like the power of mine, and it does everything I ask of it, and more. Just put a straight pipe on it, then you don't notice the rattle as much.

I saw a bumper sticker once that I have to get, it said: "It ain't a rod knockin', it's a diesel, dumba$$!!!"

kevlars


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

We have a 2007 5.9 and 2008 6.7 Cummins. The 6.7 is awesome!
5.9 is a little noisy but hey people put a exhaust on a diesel and you hear everything else but the engine.
Also talking about engines....I never lost one in 23 years of driving....that shouldn't be a deciding factor in my opinion but I'm proud to drive a Cummins


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

my exhaust stops right after the cab and 90s out the side.......... loud


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Red one


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

randomb0b123;1280634 said:


> my exhaust stops right after the cab and 90s out the side.......... loud


Thats same thing I got I just cut it off right at the end of the cab  LOUD :laughing:


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

kevlars;1280583 said:


> Yeah, the VP44 Cummins are about as loud as they get. But, I sure like the power of mine, and it does everything I ask of it, and more. Just put a straight pipe on it, then you don't notice the rattle as much.
> 
> I saw a bumper sticker once that I have to get, it said: "It ain't a rod knockin', it's a diesel, dumba$$!!!"
> 
> kevlars


http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=Ro...d+knock&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

i have a puney little 7.6 unimount on the cummins to end this season...if i can find a cheap ultramount in the off season that will go on...if not i have a 8ft uni that me and my dad are refurbing for my truck


----------



## GMC99 (Sep 6, 2002)

I have a 9 foot ultra mount on my 2003, truck handles it just fine, never had any problems pushing large amounts of snow, Im confident this truck could push a pro tech across a parking lot!


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

GMC99;1281295 said:


> I have a 9 foot ultra mount on my 2003, truck handles it just fine, never had any problems pushing large amounts of snow, Im confident this truck could push a pro tech across a parking lot!


I was thinking the same thing this last season I wish I had a 10ft box on it wesport


----------

